# Milan, Godmans Sachs vuole la maggioranza. Ma aspetta fine settimana



## Tifo'o (20 Giugno 2018)

Come riporta Luca Pagni da la Repubblica, oggi Fassone e David Han Li, sono volati nella capitale inglese per questione societarie. Yonghong Li non è più in grado di sostenere economicamente il Milan infatti entro venerdì deve versare 32 milioni di un nuovo aumento di capitale. Potrebbe dunque cedere la quota di maggioranza. Sul tavolo ha due proposte: la prima portata da Goldman Sachs, la seconda da Bank of America/Merrill Lynch. In entrambi i casi, Li scenderebbe sotto il 30 per cento, per poi lui vendere il restante negli anni. 
La proposta di Goldman Sachs è di 500 mln per il 75%. La trattativa era arrivata ad una fase calda ma LI ha preferito declinare temporaneamente. Goldman lavora per un fondo di investimento americano che ha fatto sapere che aspetterà solo fino alla fine della settimana.
Anche la proposta arrivata da Bofa/Merrill Lynch punta la maggioranza ed è composta da due investitori.

Nel caso di accordo con uno dei due possibili acquirenti, l'accordo preliminare verrebbe inserito nella documentazione che servirà per il ricorso al Tas di Losanna.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (20 Giugno 2018)

Se la scadenza è il fine settimana sbrigatevi!!!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Giugno 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come riporta Luca Pagni da la Repubblica, oggi Fassone e David Han Li, sono volati nella capitale inglese per questione societarie. Yonghong Li non è più in grado di sostenere economicamente il Milan infatti entro venerdì deve versare 32 milioni di un nuovo aumento di capitale. Potrebbe dunque cedere la quota di maggioranza. Sul tavolo ha due proposte: la prima portata da Goldman Sachs, la seconda da Bank of America/Merrill Lynch. In entrambi i casi, Li scenderebbe sotto il 30 per cento, per poi lui vendere il restante negli anni.
> La proposta di Goldman Sachs è di 500 mln per il 75%. La trattativa era arrivata ad una fase calda ma LI ha preferito declinare temporaneamente. Goldman lavora per un fondo di investimento americano che ha fatto sapere che aspetterà solo fino alla fine della settimana.
> Anche la proposta arrivata da Bofa/Merrill Lynch punta la maggioranza ed è composta da due investitori.
> 
> Nel caso di accordo con uno dei due possibili acquirenti, l'accordo preliminare verrebbe inserito nella documentazione che servirà per il ricorso al Tas di Losanna.



Si ma ce n'era di tempo.. solo quando si è sull'orlo del baratro bisogna fare queste cose, con l'acqua alla gola?


----------



## admin (20 Giugno 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come riporta Luca Pagni da la Repubblica, oggi Fassone e David Han Li, sono volati nella capitale inglese per questione societarie. Yonghong Li non è più in grado di sostenere economicamente il Milan infatti entro venerdì deve versare 32 milioni di un nuovo aumento di capitale. Potrebbe dunque cedere la quota di maggioranza. Sul tavolo ha due proposte: la prima portata da Goldman Sachs, la seconda da Bank of America/Merrill Lynch. In entrambi i casi, Li scenderebbe sotto il 30 per cento, per poi lui vendere il restante negli anni.
> La proposta di Goldman Sachs è di 500 mln per il 75%. La trattativa era arrivata ad una fase calda ma LI ha preferito declinare temporaneamente. Goldman lavora per un fondo di investimento americano che ha fatto sapere che aspetterà solo fino alla fine della settimana.
> Anche la proposta arrivata da Bofa/Merrill Lynch punta la maggioranza ed è composta da due investitori.
> 
> Nel caso di accordo con uno dei due possibili acquirenti, l'accordo preliminare verrebbe inserito nella documentazione che servirà per il ricorso al Tas di Losanna.



Aridaje con sto fondi.

Sempre e solo fondi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Aridaje con sto fondi.
> 
> Sempre e solo fondi.



Appunto, il fondo del baratro.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (20 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Aridaje con sto fondi.
> 
> Sempre e solo fondi.



Servono i fondi per contrastare la fiscalità spagnola


----------



## ildemone85 (20 Giugno 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come riporta Luca Pagni da la Repubblica, oggi Fassone e David Han Li, sono volati nella capitale inglese per questione societarie. Yonghong Li non è più in grado di sostenere economicamente il Milan infatti entro venerdì deve versare 32 milioni di un nuovo aumento di capitale. Potrebbe dunque cedere la quota di maggioranza. Sul tavolo ha due proposte: la prima portata da Goldman Sachs, la seconda da Bank of America/Merrill Lynch. In entrambi i casi, Li scenderebbe sotto il 30 per cento, per poi lui vendere il restante negli anni.
> La proposta di Goldman Sachs è di 500 mln per il 75%. La trattativa era arrivata ad una fase calda ma LI ha preferito declinare temporaneamente. Goldman lavora per un fondo di investimento americano che ha fatto sapere che aspetterà solo fino alla fine della settimana.
> Anche la proposta arrivata da Bofa/Merrill Lynch punta la maggioranza ed è composta da due investitori.
> 
> Nel caso di accordo con uno dei due possibili acquirenti, l'accordo preliminare verrebbe inserito nella documentazione che servirà per il ricorso al Tas di Losanna.



il problema non è il fatto dei fondi, naturalmente riguarda il rappresentante, pure quello del psg ha un fondo.


----------



## Pampu7 (20 Giugno 2018)

Beh siamo ormai a giovedì e sti soldi non sono ancora arrivati, magari è la volta buona


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Giugno 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come riporta Luca Pagni da la Repubblica, oggi Fassone e David Han Li, sono volati nella capitale inglese per questione societarie. Yonghong Li non è più in grado di sostenere economicamente il Milan infatti entro venerdì deve versare 32 milioni di un nuovo aumento di capitale. Potrebbe dunque cedere la quota di maggioranza. Sul tavolo ha due proposte: la prima portata da Goldman Sachs, la seconda da Bank of America/Merrill Lynch. In entrambi i casi, Li scenderebbe sotto il 30 per cento, per poi lui vendere il restante negli anni.
> La proposta di Goldman Sachs è di 500 mln per il 75%. La trattativa era arrivata ad una fase calda ma LI ha preferito declinare temporaneamente. Goldman lavora per un fondo di investimento americano che ha fatto sapere che aspetterà solo fino alla fine della settimana.
> Anche la proposta arrivata da Bofa/Merrill Lynch punta la maggioranza ed è composta da due investitori.
> 
> Nel caso di accordo con uno dei due possibili acquirenti, l'accordo preliminare verrebbe inserito nella documentazione che servirà per il ricorso al Tas di Losanna.



bah..ancora con sti fondi e investitori segreti. Speriamo che almeno questa volta sia una cessione normale.


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Giugno 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come riporta Luca Pagni da la Repubblica, oggi Fassone e David Han Li, sono volati nella capitale inglese per questione societarie. Yonghong Li non è più in grado di sostenere economicamente il Milan infatti entro venerdì deve versare 32 milioni di un nuovo aumento di capitale. Potrebbe dunque cedere la quota di maggioranza. Sul tavolo ha due proposte: la prima portata da Goldman Sachs, la seconda da Bank of America/Merrill Lynch. In entrambi i casi, Li scenderebbe sotto il 30 per cento, per poi lui vendere il restante negli anni.
> La proposta di Goldman Sachs è di 500 mln per il 75%. La trattativa era arrivata ad una fase calda ma LI ha preferito declinare temporaneamente. Goldman lavora per un fondo di investimento americano che ha fatto sapere che aspetterà solo fino alla fine della settimana.
> Anche la proposta arrivata da Bofa/Merrill Lynch punta la maggioranza ed è composta da due investitori.
> 
> Nel caso di accordo con uno dei due possibili acquirenti, l'accordo preliminare verrebbe inserito nella documentazione che servirà per il ricorso al Tas di Losanna.



Si torna alle cordate si torna ai preliminari


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Aridaje con sto fondi.
> 
> Sempre e solo fondi.



A me basta che nin sia un magnate russo o peggio Arabo e mi va bene.

Un fondo, una societá, una cordata... insomma qualcuno che vuole strutturare una societá e fare utile.

Non Vorrei mai un magnate che compra un giocattolo.


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Giugno 2018)




----------



## admin (20 Giugno 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> A me basta che nin sia un magnate russo o peggio Arabo e mi va bene.
> 
> Un fondo, una societá, una cordata... insomma qualcuno che vuole strutturare una societá e fare utile.
> 
> Non Vorrei mai un magnate che compra un giocattolo.



Sì, infatti. Meglio l'imbianchino sceicco fake che voleva comprare la Roma.


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sì, infatti. Meglio l'imbianchino sceicco fake che voleva comprare la Roma.



Quello che dormiva nel Garage


----------



## corvorossonero (20 Giugno 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Quello che dormiva nel Garage


----------



## admin (20 Giugno 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Quello che dormiva nel Garage



Numero uno!


----------



## zamp2010 (20 Giugno 2018)

io credo che l'unico modo per convincere la UEFA e vendere il Milan ad una banca o qualcuno che hanno le cose sistemato.
E la trattiva secondo me e anche avviata.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Aridaje con sto fondi.
> 
> Sempre e solo fondi.





Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Appunto, il fondo del baratro.





Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Servono i fondi per contrastare la fiscalità spagnola



Guardate che comunque funziona cosi anche nel settore dove lavoro, alcune aziende dal valore di 100/200 milioni di euro sono state acquistate da fondi, forse per una squadra di calcio non è un bene, ma funziona cosi spesso anche nel mondo "reale"


----------



## Trumpusconi (20 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Aridaje con sto fondi.
> 
> Sempre e solo fondi.



Il fondo del barile!


----------



## Aron (20 Giugno 2018)

Su Goldman Sachs e Merryl Linch voglio i diritti (semi cit.)


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Giugno 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come riporta Luca Pagni da la Repubblica, oggi Fassone e David Han Li, sono volati nella capitale inglese per questione societarie. Yonghong Li non è più in grado di sostenere economicamente il Milan infatti entro venerdì deve versare 32 milioni di un nuovo aumento di capitale. Potrebbe dunque cedere la quota di maggioranza. Sul tavolo ha due proposte: la prima portata da Goldman Sachs, la seconda da Bank of America/Merrill Lynch. In entrambi i casi, Li scenderebbe sotto il 30 per cento, per poi lui vendere il restante negli anni.
> La proposta di Goldman Sachs è di 500 mln per il 75%. La trattativa era arrivata ad una fase calda ma LI ha preferito declinare temporaneamente. Goldman lavora per un fondo di investimento americano che ha fatto sapere che aspetterà solo fino alla fine della settimana.
> Anche la proposta arrivata da Bofa/Merrill Lynch punta la maggioranza ed è composta da due investitori.
> 
> Nel caso di accordo con uno dei due possibili acquirenti, l'accordo preliminare verrebbe inserito nella documentazione che servirà per il ricorso al Tas di Losanna.



Maledetto nano , in che mani ci ha lasciato ?


----------



## Montag84 (20 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Aridaje con sto fondi.
> 
> Sempre e solo fondi.



La Exor non é un fondo?


----------



## malos (20 Giugno 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> A me basta che nin sia un magnate russo o peggio Arabo e mi va bene.
> 
> Un fondo, una societá, una cordata... insomma qualcuno che vuole strutturare una societá e fare utile.
> 
> Non Vorrei mai un magnate che compra un giocattolo.



Ma magari uno sceicco che facesse del milan il suo giocattolino. Uno stile psg o city lo buttiamo?


----------



## Goro (20 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Maledetto nano , in che mani ci ha lasciato ?



Il mondo intero è il suo parco giochi personale, assurdo


----------



## Beppe85 (20 Giugno 2018)

Ogni giorno un fondo nuovo, un socio nuovo, banche, principi malesi... poi il cinese paga quello che deve pagare e si ricomincia... secondo me nessuno ha vere notizie e provano un po' tutti a tirare ad indovinare...


----------



## __king george__ (20 Giugno 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> A me basta che nin sia un magnate russo o peggio Arabo e mi va bene.
> 
> Un fondo, una societá, una cordata... insomma qualcuno che vuole strutturare una societá e fare utile.
> 
> Non Vorrei mai un magnate che compra un giocattolo.



beh...sia mai che se ci compra uno sceicco (vero) paghi magari qualche soldarello di nascosto alla uefa affinché ci tolga le sanzioni e poi magari ci porti pure Suarez,Ronaldo e Milinkovic Savic….sarebbe terribile in effetti….

preghiamo non accada…….


----------



## Ruuddil23 (20 Giugno 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> beh...sia mai che se ci compra uno sceicco (vero) paghi magari qualche soldarello di nascosto alla uefa affinché ci tolga le sanzioni e poi magari ci porti pure Suarez,Ronaldo e Milinkovic Savic….sarebbe terribile in effetti….
> 
> preghiamo non accada…….


----------



## Gunnar67 (20 Giugno 2018)

Finiremo male...


----------



## fra29 (20 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Maledetto nano , in che mani ci ha lasciato ?



Lollo.. però sei bipolare.. un giorno difendi YL e i cinesi con il lorp fare discreto e uh altro passi all'attacco..


----------



## sballotello (20 Giugno 2018)

Briatore cit.


----------



## Marcex7 (20 Giugno 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Si ma ce n'era di tempo.. solo quando si è sull'orlo del baratro bisogna fare queste cose, con l'acqua alla gola?



Ma perché 500mln per avere il 75% quando ad Ottobre con 303+interessi ha il 100%?


----------



## Marcex7 (20 Giugno 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> beh...sia mai che se ci compra uno sceicco (vero) paghi magari qualche soldarello di nascosto alla uefa affinché ci tolga le sanzioni e poi magari ci porti pure Suarez,Ronaldo e Milinkovic Savic….sarebbe terribile in effetti….
> 
> preghiamo non accada…….



Probabilmente sarà un socio Americano visto anche la presenza di Elliott.Sicuramente il fondo americano avrà agevolato la ricerca del aocio


----------

